# Puzzle Building?



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Aug 18, 2008)

I was gonna post on TwistyPuzzles' forum, but their registration thing is lame (please contact a moderator... blah... no casual registrations... blah...).

So anyway, What custom puzzles/mods are the easiest/cheapest to start with? 'cos I'd like to make some stuff but yeah. So thx.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 18, 2008)

1x1x1 (LOL)
Start with a 2x2x1  just search for "how to make a 2x2x1 cuboid". Caleb has a tutorial on how to make it


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Aug 18, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> 1x1x1 (LOL)
> Start with a 2x2x1  just search for "how to make a 2x2x1 cuboid". Caleb has a tutorial on how to make it



Cool thx - ive always wanted a 2x2x1


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2008)

extended 3x3x5. Easy and cheap


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Aug 21, 2008)

Check out my site www.youtube.com/Kickflip1993
and watch the custom puzzle videos
you tell me what you want, I tell you how it is done


----------



## MistArts (Aug 21, 2008)

Kickflip1993 said:


> Check out my site www.youtube.com/Kickflip1993
> and watch the custom puzzle videos
> you tell me what you want, I tell you how it is done



Star prism looks interesting...


----------



## shelley (Aug 21, 2008)

On the topic of puzzle building, I found this article today: http://blog.wired.com/geekdad/2008/08/shapeways-3d-pr.html

Don't know how well the plastic is suited for our twisty puzzles, and it seems like an expensive way to make custom puzzles, but still, it looks like a cool thing to play around with, if you're into 3D design.


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Aug 21, 2008)

Kickflip1993 said:


> Check out my site www.youtube.com/Kickflip1993
> and watch the custom puzzle videos
> you tell me what you want, I tell you how it is done



How did you make that 3x3x2? I checked out the 3x3x2 tutorial on 'ton's puzzle building corner' on speedsolving.com but that was a prototype. thx, great videos


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 21, 2008)

shelley said:


> On the topic of puzzle building, I found this article today: http://blog.wired.com/geekdad/2008/08/shapeways-3d-pr.html
> 
> Don't know how well the plastic is suited for our twisty puzzles, and it seems like an expensive way to make custom puzzles, but still, it looks like a cool thing to play around with, if you're into 3D design.



That's the way that the teraminx's pieces were created. But, they were molded by Dynamo designs.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 22, 2008)

I say that the siamese is the easiest puzzle to make.
Supplies:
2-3x3 cubes.
1-superglue.
Then you just glue the two cubes together.


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Aug 22, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> I say that the siamese is the easiest puzzle to make.
> Supplies:
> 2-3x3 cubes.
> 1-superglue.
> Then you just glue the two cubes together.



lol, I guess so


----------



## MistArts (Aug 22, 2008)

Tim_Likes_Cubing said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > I say that the siamese is the easiest puzzle to make.
> ...



A giant keychain cube is next easiest...

1-2x2 cube
1-Drill
1-Keychain ring


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 22, 2008)

3rd easiest is a 3-layered octagonal prism.

1-3x3 cube
1-Dremel/sander/x-acto knife
resin to cover or fill the subsequent holes.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 22, 2008)

haha, i made a DIY 2x2 from a type A


----------



## Lewis (Aug 24, 2008)

So far I've made a cuboctahedron (from a 3x3x3), a 1x1x1 and a 1x1x1 Pyramid, and siamese 3x3x3. They were all quite easy to make. I'm planning on making a Dodecagonal prism and star prism out of 3 square-1's.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 24, 2008)

Lewis said:


> So far I've made a cuboctahedron (from a 3x3x3), a 1x1x1 and a 1x1x1 Pyramid, and siamese 3x3x3. They were all quite easy to make. I'm planning on making a Dodecagonal prism and star prism out of 3 square-1's.




Off topic: Did I buy a clock from you?

On topic: How do you register for twistypuzzles? I've sent an email but they never replied.


----------



## Lewis (Aug 24, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Off topic: Did I buy a clock from you?


No



> On topic: How do you register for twistypuzzles? I've sent an email but they never replied.


I'm not a member there so I don't know, but I would also like to join.


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Aug 25, 2008)

Lewis said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic: Did I buy a clock from you?
> ...



Yerah, TwistyPuzzles has a really lame sign-up thing. Consequently they have hardly any members/visitors.


----------



## RdsG (Aug 26, 2008)

I am new here, so Hello everybody!

My first twisty puzzle mod was a Siamese cube (1x1x3), but I built magic mods before that.

Please check out my site, and say what do you think about my mods!

http://puzzlemods.blogspot.com

youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/user/RdsG9891

Thanks,

RdsG (Hungary)


----------



## Fractangle (Sep 1, 2008)

The siamese is pretty easy to build, but it's a 20 minute build. I think it really depends on whether you want to get out of the build.

If you want to build something mainly for the final puzzle, pick a puzzle that you want to try.

If you want to build something because you enjoy building new puzzles, pick something that you want to build.

Personally, I loved building my 2x2x6; I'd highly recommend it!


----------

